# VDSF - Bund lässt Angler im Regen stehen



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2010)

16.07.2010
Nun  hab ich tatsächlich eine Antwort vom VDSF-Bund zu meiner Anfrage  vom 10.07 2010 erhalten.
Siehe Anfrage:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3000601&postcount=359




> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> im Auftrag unseres Präsidenten, geben wir Ihnen nachstehend seine Antwort bekannt:
> Der ASV Hamburg hat in seiner umfänglichen Stellungnahme sehr wohl und rechtlich gesichert allen Mitgliedern mitgeteilt, auf welchem Wege gewünschte Änderungen/Klarstellungen etc. erfolgen können; ausschließlich satzungskonform über die Mitgliederversammlung. Dort wird sich dann zeigen, ob berechtigte Interessen der Mehrheit oder nur differenzierte Interessen Einzelner vorliegen.
> ...



Obwohl in unser Anfrage klare rechtliche Unsicherheiten von uns angeführt und bewiesen wurden, die zur Zeit in Hamburg bestehen, und auch darauf hingewiesen, dass der ASV Hamburg da satzungswidrig jede Kommunikation und Beantwortung der Fragen vermeidet,  besteht die Antwort des VDSF-Bund lapidar darin, dass man das gefälligst bei der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung des ASV Hamburg nachfragen sollen.

Was ja laut Satzung nur die Mitglieder des ASV Hamburg, also die Vereine, können, nicht aber die Angler.

Der VDSF - Bund lässt hier also die normalen Angler schlicht im Regen stehen, indem die eigentliche Frage  - nach einer rechtsischeren Auskunft für die Hamburger Angler - gar nicht beantwortet wird.

Ich persönlich betrachte diese Antwort als reine, peinliche Ignoranz und als Beweis dafür, dass sich der VDSF schlicht nicht um die Interessen, Fragen und Nöte der Angler kümmert, sondern  im besten Falle um die seiner "Mitglieder", der Landesverbände...

Wir haben natürlich dem VDSF geantwortet:


> Herzlichen Dank für die Antwort.
> Das bedeutet dann also, dass es für die Angler weiterhin bei der bestehenden rechtlichen Unsicherheit bleibt, da der ASV Hamburg in seinen Veröffentlichungen 3 sich widersprechende Definitionen zeitgleich stehen hat.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Thomas Finkbeiner





Hier gehts zur Diskussion>
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652


----------

